

My Dear Larry page: a pathetic attempt to get a Cr48 w/CSS3 - juiceandjuice
http://dearlarrypage.com/

======
shadowpwner
Viewing source gives this tidbit:

    
    
               <!-- PS - 
                I work at SLAC in a group called Scientific Computing Applications.  Our goal is to 
                use GWT as much as possible to support as many experiments as possible in many ways,
                leveraging HTML5 and AJAX/RPCs to meet these goals.
                
                In addition, while I dearly love GWT in it's native Java form, I'd like to confess
                a greater love for Pyjamas.  It'd be absolutely wonderful if Pyjamas had some of the
                more advanced features of GWT, especially in regards to Javascript optimization.
                Just sayin...
               -->

------
yuhong
Larry Page once posted on Slashdot. See <http://slashdot.org/~larrypage>

~~~
jbm
Wow, that thread is, in of itself, a fascinating time capsule.

<http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=99/06/04/1347253>

"How long before the google engine only becomes accessible through some
overburdened overbranded 'portal' site?"

This made me smile in particular (a perfect sum up of the fears I had back
then as well). Glad to see it never really happened.

------
brianwillis
You know you can just apply for one right?
<http://www.google.com/chromeos/pilot-program.html>

~~~
tshtf
I suspect he's one of the many who have applied without receiving one. Not all
who applied have been so lucky.

~~~
juiceandjuice
yeah, I figured my time had passed and then I saw on Engadget that somebody
recently one. I was already playing around with the CSS for this just for fun,
so I decided what the hell. It probably looks horrible on IE, and not as nice
on firefox<4.

------
yuhong
Any Google employees here, can you ask about how Larry, Sergey, and Eric
respond to email? I wished Larry and Sergey had a public Buzz or Twitter
account.

------
redthrowaway
Hell, why not? I wouldn't be surprised if a Cr-48 found its way to you.

------
skullsplitter
while not really necessary here, the author reminded me of the bare protocol
(href=//foo.com) trick to prevent http/s mismatches of page assets.

------
some1else
I wish people outside US were eligible :-/

------
Tyrant505
Not the most meaningful markup, huh..

~~~
juiceandjuice
yeah you get lazy when you edit over ssh with nano.

------
azrealus
this is awesome! Larry if you read this I want one too :) (I did apply with no
luck :/)

------
zackattack
I don't understand why he doesn't put his email address in the signature?

~~~
juiceandjuice
I figured Larry would know how to do a whois.

~~~
glhaynes
He's busy.

------
bigwally
This may be better addressed to Eric. He is still the CEO.

